# Journée mondiale du Sida 2004 :Protéger les femmes



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

*Journée mondiale du Sida 2004 : Protéger les femmes, pour protéger le MOnde... *​








Je n'ai pas l'éloquence de Notre Doc, mais cette année j'avais envie de lancer cette journée Mondiale pour Le SIDA. De près ou de loin, nous sommes tous concernés. Alors... pour ne pas oublier... sur une image de Moebius avec le célèbre Ruban Rouge....  



Un petit lien vers une Association... et sans oublier toutes celles que je ne cite pas.
Act UP-Paris 

Sinon tant d'autres  pages à visiter sur la Toile du grand Rézo Mondiale.


----------



## bebert (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

La femme est l'avenir de l'homme.
Ca peut passer pour une banalité et une phrase toute faite...
Mais ce n'est pas de moi...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

on pourrait même tous mettre le ruban dans nos signatures ????? qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait même tous mettre le ruban dans nos signatures ????? qu'en pensez-vous ?



YAKA!

... Oops! elle s'affiche pas. Commentufais???


----------



## dool (1 Décembre 2004)

je suis


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

ben j'ai toujours dit que moebius, il etait nul pour desiner les rubans rouges


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour détendre un peu :

Et la journée des spermatozoïdes dont le destin capote, c'est quand?


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Pour détendre un peu :
> 
> Et la journée des spermatozoïdes dont le destin capote, c'est quand?




Ceux-là je pense n'auront pas capoté... :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait même tous mettre le ruban dans nos signatures ????? qu'en pensez-vous ?



Je le mettrai demain et tous les autres jours pas exclusivement aujourd'hui pour me donner bonne conscience


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: pas sur la tête, pas sur la tête


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je le mettrai demain et tous les autres jours pas exclusivement aujourd'hui pour me donner bonne conscience


c'est une idée que j'ai eu également. Je crois que je vais le faire aussi


----------



## monoeil (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ceux-là je pense n'auront pas capoté... :rose:


Les animaux sont de vraies bêtes


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Je suis pour, mais ne porterai ni n'afficherai rien de semblable... me fait trop penser à la Légion d'honneur arborée par certaines vieilles canailles


----------



## Mylène (1 Décembre 2004)

... il y a bien les warriors, celles qui tiennent tête aux mâles jusqu'à ce qu'ils s'executent à revêtir leur chapeau.
Mais pour beaucoup de filles, l'homme est le meneur... alors

Les mecs : assurez et couvrez-vous et s'il y a oubli, ne vous faites pas oublier trop vite : les lendemains sans nouvelles sont flippants pour les nanas.

Les filles : n'attendez pas les princes charmants, ils n'existent plus mais si vous croisez une grenouille (ou un crapaud), entre deux caresses, n'oubliez pas le parapluie.

PS : pour les lesbiennes : les MST concernent TOUTES les filles !!!


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2004)

je ne voudrais pas jouer les réac, mais je ne suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt de préciser "protéger la femme", ça me semble évident, au même titre que l'homme...
la "discrimination positive", comme on dit, n'est pas la meileur façon de faire avancer les choses, car la discrimination reste et lorsque l'on parle de sauver des vie, entre autre, ça n'a pas lieu d'être...


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je ne voudrais pas jouer les réac, mais je ne suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt de préciser "protéger la femme", ça me semble évident, au même titre que l'homme...
> la "discrimination positive", comme on dit, n'est pas la meileur façon de faire avancer les choses, car la discrimination reste et lorsque l'on parle de sauver des vie, entre autre, ça n'a pas lieu d'être...


 Il me semble que la contammination homme-> femme est plus "facile" que dans le sens  femme->homme, d'un aspect purement biologique

 à confirmer...

 je suis d'accord avec toi pour la notion discrimination positive mais il faut tenir compte que dans beaucoup de région du monde les femmes n'ont pas la maîtrise de leur corps ni de leur sexualité.


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que la contammination homme-> femme est plus "facile" que dans le sens  femme->homme, d'un aspect purement biologique


ça confirme donc ce que je dis, si tu ne fais attention qu'à la femme, l'homme de plus en plus contaminé (ne serait-ce que par le phénomène de bi-sexualité, et il est plus important qu'on ne l'imagine) finira d'une manière ou d'une autre par contaminer la femme saine, même si un maximum de précaution est prise... CQFD 



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec toi pour la notion discrimination positive mais il faut tenir compte que dans beaucoup de région du monde les femmes n'ont pas la maîtrise de leur corps ni de leur sexualité.


tout à fait d'accord avec ça, mais il s'agit d'un autre problème, plutôt lié à la religion d'ailleurs...

Tout ça pour dire que la vie d'une femme ne vaut pas plus que celle d'un homme et inversement, même beaucoup pense que celle d'une femme est beaucoup moins importante voir insignifiante... malheureusement


----------



## Pierrou (1 Décembre 2004)

Eh oui, hélas maintenant, 48% des personnes contaminées sont des femmes homosexuelles, dont beaucoup l'ont été à la suite d'un 1er rapport non protégé, de plus, il y a des moment où le corps de la femme est plus apte à acceuillir le virus, comme lors de la rupture de l'hymen ( 1er rapport donc) les regles ou apres une grossesse. 
Mesdames ( et messieurs ! ); prudence donc !


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, hélas maintenant, 48% des personnes contaminées sont des femmes _*homosexuelles*_, dont beaucoup l'ont été à la suite d'un 1er rapport non protégé, de plus, il y a des moment où le corps de la femme est plus apte à acceuillir le virus, comme lors de la rupture de l'hymen ( 1er rapport donc) les regles ou apres une grossesse.
> Mesdames ( et messieurs ! ); prudence donc !


 hum...
 vu les chiffres que tu donnes, ce ne serait pas plutôt des femmes _*hétérosexuelles*_ ?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Décembre 2004)

oh, mea culpa


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> oh, mea culpa


 Tu peux toujours éditer ton post


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

j'ai pris le temsp de vous lire ce soir. Tranquille. Mais je réagis aussi à ce débat plutôt nunuche à propos du fait que les Femmes et patati et patata et les hommes alors...

Le problème n'est pas là les copines et les copains, j'ai juste repris le titre de la Campgne de cette année.
Et puis à Nous de lire tout ce qui concerne ce sujet sur les Femmes et Le SIDA dqns le Monde.



VOus voulez pas que je vous fasse une synthère quand même 

    PAs le temps...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas l'éloquence de Notre Doc, mais cette année j'avais envie de lancer cette journée Mondiale pour Le SIDA.



Merci d'avoir ouvert ce fil indispensable.


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir ouvert ce fil indispensable.



MAis de rien Monsieur DocEvil  


Aujourd'hui dans mon Hopital on a fait de belles choses, un piano à queue dans le grand hall...
Des clowns... des gens de bonne volonté, des asociations bourrées d'énergie.

Ce soir en rentrant du rugby avec mes grands on en a parlé dans la voiture ce cette vilaine maladie.
Ça rassure de les entendre parler, de voir qu'ils se sentent concernés, qu'ils disent qu'un jour on pourra la vaincre cette maladie. Ils sont plein de confiance et de joie  .

Ils posent plein de questions et je suis contente de pouvoir leur donner des réponses.

@ plus tout le Monde  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Décembre 2004)

.......que ça n'existe plus.

Une lueur d'espoir ?


----------



## monoeil (2 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> .......que ça n'existe plus.
> 
> Une lueur d'espoir ?


Non, je pense le contraire. C'est le genre d'article qui, mal lu, peut encourager certains à appréhender ce problème de façon trop légère jusqu'à annihiler leur vigilance la plus ténue, saborder leur conscience s'il l'avait fallu jusqu'ici.
"Ah bon, ça soigne bientôt, a plus peur moi", pas envie.
Les infos du calibre TF1, je m'en méfie comme la peste.


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour le post.  
Ca me rappelle une chose: on doit tous être "celui/celle" qui y pense. En 85-86, ma chère moman me parlait prévention, planning familial, grossesse non désirée et aussi mst et sida. Elle insistait sur le fait que c'était trop souvent à la femme de proposer la contraception et de prendre les choses en main. Je me demande si ce n'est pas encore un peu le cas ?

Alors les garçons, on se motive? Une capote dans chaque poche et on se laisse pas aller, qu'on aille avec des garçons et/ou des filles d'ailleurs.


----------



## macelene (2 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Non, je pense le contraire. C'est le genre d'article qui, mal lu, peut encourager certains à appréhender ce problème de façon trop légère jusqu'à annihiler leur vigilance la plus ténue, saborder leur conscience s'il l'avait fallu jusqu'ici.
> "Ah bon, ça soigne bientôt, a plus peur moi", pas envie.
> Les infos du calibre TF1, je m'en méfie comme la peste.




Bon tu n'as pas tort...  mais il faut savoir être optimiste  et surtout dire que ce vaccin  * ne soigne pas *,  il s'agit d'un *vaccin* . 

Bon Filles, Garçons tous dans le même panier... toujours des capotes dans vos poches 

et n'oubliez pas les autres Maladies comme l'Hépatite C transmise de la même manière et tout aussi dramatique..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> toujours des capotes dans vos poches


ce qui est cool, c'est qu'aujourd'hui quand on demande à quelqu'un "tu as une capote sur toi ?" c'est message préventif, mais aussi une invitation au sexe (et à l'amour)


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2004)

Et pas oublier que les drogues légales ou illégales ne font en général pas très bon ménage avec une attitude vigilante et responsable lors du passage à l'acte (ouh que c'est clinique, mais bon je veux pas me faire éditer ).


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est cool, c'est qu'aujourd'hui quand on demande à quelqu'un "tu as une capote sur toi ?" c'est message préventif, mais aussi une invitation au sexe (et à l'amour)



Tigrou, t'as une capote sur toi?  :love:   



Macelene...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou, t'as une capote sur toi? :love:
> 
> 
> 
> Macelene...


C'est une proposition WebO ?  

Oui j'ai une capote sur moi (dans mon portefeuille, je précise pour les esprits pervers), même si je suis avec quelqu'un depuis quelques années : on ne sait jamais, l'humain est tellement faible (et con).  Ca me rappelle d'ailleurs un pote qui n'en avait pas sur lui et qui en avait besoin : au bout d'un quart d'heure il me dit "je suppose que tu n'en as pas, toi qui est en couple depuis longtemps". Et bien oui j'en avais une pour lui.


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est une proposition WebO ?
> 
> Oui j'ai une capote sur moi (dans mon portefeuille, je précise pour les esprits pervers), même si je suis avec quelqu'un depuis quelques années : on ne sait jamais, l'humain est tellement faible (et con).  Ca me rappelle d'ailleurs un pote qui n'en avait pas sur lui et qui en avait besoin : au bout d'un quart d'heure il me dit "je suppose que tu n'en as pas, toi qui est en couple depuis longtemps". Et bien oui j'en avais une pour lui.




 :mouais:   Je n'ai pas besoin de chaperon  , à moins que ce soit Webo qui te fasse une proposition, dans ce cas  :rateau:  .


Note flash:  Quand on conserve trop longtemps les Condoms dans son portefeuille, il y a risque d'usure de l'enveloppe et donc de perçage de la dite Capote.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Je n'ai pas besoin de chaperon  , à moins que ce soit Webo qui te fasse une proposition, dans ce cas :rateau:  .
> 
> 
> Note flash: Quand on conserve trop longtemps les Condoms dans son portefeuille, il y a risque d'usure de l'enveloppe et donc de perçage de la dite Capote.


Pour la proposition de WebO...je suis large d'esprit, mais....uniquement d'esprit.    

Pour l'usure c'est vrai : j'ai trouvé un petit étui plastique fin qui peut contenir 1 seule capote, mais c'est déjà bien.


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:   Je n'ai pas besoin de chaperon  , à moins que ce soit Webo qui te fasse une proposition, dans ce cas  :rateau:  .




tu chasse le petit pas trop jeune ?


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu chasse le petit pas trop jeune ?



   Tu as une liste ???


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tigrou, t'as une capote sur toi?  :love:



Ah, ouais...  :hosto:  :affraid:  :hosto:  :sick: Quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ah, ouais... :hosto: :affraid: :hosto: :sick: Quand même.


et maintenant il nous la joue farouche...


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu as une liste ???



tu la pas déjà faite ?


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu la pas déjà faite ?



La tienne ou la mienne ???    



Je suis large d'esprit mais... faut pas pousser le bouchon Mackie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Décembre 2004)

Très bonne idée que ce thread .....   
De mon côté, j'ai sensibilisé mes 3 enfants à ce "fléau" depuis très longtemps et j'espère de tout coeur qu'ils resteront vigilants tout au long de leur vie ... autant pour eux que pour les autres d'ailleurs...
C'est vrai qu'en "vieux de la vieille", ne faisant pas partie de la "génération latex", j'ai eu beaucoup de peine à voir brimer les élans du coeur par ce petit bout de plastoc mou et pas très esthétique faut l'avouer !!!!
J'ai bien essayé de trouver un aspect ludique à la chose, mais quand même ... ça refroidit un peu au moment fatidique !!!
Mais, faut l'avouer, mieux vaut être "refroidi" un peu que "refroidi" définitivement.... :rateau: 
Alors, depuis des années, j'ai rejoint la horde des convaincus avec mon slogan favori : "mieux vaut avoir seulement le zizi dans le plastic que le corps tout entier dans un tiroir de morgue" ...
ps : je n'ai pas de capotes dans mon portefeuille ... d'une part parce que je ne trouve pas ma taille (j'ai même été jusqu'à essayer un étui de memory stick mais c'est encore trop large !!! :rose:   ), et d'autrepart, parce que si ma femme les trouve, ben je suis bon pour le tiroir de morgue à condition qu'ils acceptent les corps ayant subi le pal et l'équarissage en même temps !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau: 
Je trouve que vous êtes vachement "biens" ... les djeunes !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne idée que ce thread .....
> De mon côté, j'ai sensibilisé mes 3 enfants à ce "fléau" depuis très longtemps et j'espère de tout coeur qu'ils resteront vigilants tout au long de leur vie ... autant pour eux que pour les autres d'ailleurs...
> C'est vrai qu'en "vieux de la vieille", ne faisant pas partie de la "génération latex", j'ai eu beaucoup de peine à voir brimer les élans du coeur par ce petit bout de plastoc mou et pas très esthétique faut l'avouer !!!!
> J'ai bien essayé de trouver un aspect ludique à la chose, mais quand même ... ça refroidit un peu au moment fatidique !!!
> ...


trop content de te relire Zebig'


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La tienne ou la mienne ???




de ?  :mouais: 





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je suis large d'esprit mais... faut pas pousser le bouchon Mackie




j'ai rien dit moi


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de ?  :mouais:   j'ai rien dit moi



Mais si tu parlais de liste   je te demandais la tienne ou la mienne de liste     

*Bon tu  réponds à mon MP ???     * 




 à Toi mon Grand TheBig...:love: thebig  ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié que tu ne trouves rien à ta taille


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> à Toi mon Grand TheBig...:love: thebig  ça ne m'étonne qu'à moitié que tu ne trouves rien à ta taille


faut quand même lui expliquer que c'est pas la tête qu'on met dedans.


----------



## Bassman (3 Décembre 2004)

Je veux juste rebondir sur le petit bandeau et la journée contre le sida. J'avoue ne pas etre fan des journées de mobilisations contre tel ou tel bordel. Parce que j'ai plus l'impression que c'est une journée qui permet a beaucoup de se donner bonne conscience : il donne chaque année 200 balles au téléthon, ca lui empeche pas de se comporter comme un gros connard le reste de l'année.
Le sida c'est comme le reste, on devrait y penser en permanence.

Ca m'est arrivé de faire une connerie y'a pas longtemps niveau capotes, j'avoue avoir eu un flip, et c'est pas plus mal, ca m'apprendra à jouer au con. J'espère que ma partenaire y aura penser au moins autant que moi après puisque sur le moment ni l'un ni l'autre n'a eu le bon geste.

Bref tout ça pour dire que ces journées me parraissent bien futiles quand en afrique notamment, c'est tous les jours que le sida frappe.

Ca me fait a peu près le même effet que lorsqu'on me demande ponctuellement de donner ma parole. Je n'ai pas à la donner elle est naturelle.
Penser au Sida c'est tous les jours.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

Je suis en grosse partie d'accord avec toi Bass, la charité est souvent faite pour soulager les consciences et n'empéchent pas la connerie. C'est un peu comme la journée de la femme... son corrolaire est que les 364 autres journées sont celles de l'homme! 
Néanmoins, une petite piqure de rappel ne fait pas de mal : c'est pour ça que cette journée contre le SIDA ne me dérange pas. Je ne porte pas de ruban rouge pour cette journée en particulier, je mets juste une capote à chaque fois que j'ai un rapport à risque et je ne la retire qu'a partir du moment ou j'ai le test de la personne concernée sous les yeux... C'est con d'être obligé au doute, mais c'est comme ça.
  
En tout les cas, respect à ceux qui participe à ce thread.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je veux juste rebondir sur le petit bandeau et la journée contre le sida. J'avoue ne pas etre fan des journées de mobilisations contre tel ou tel bordel. Parce que j'ai plus l'impression que c'est une journée qui permet a beaucoup de se donner bonne conscience : il donne chaque année 200 balles au téléthon, ca lui empeche pas de se comporter comme un gros connard le reste de l'année.
> Le sida c'est comme le reste, on devrait y penser en permanence.
> 
> Ca m'est arrivé de faire une connerie y'a pas longtemps niveau capotes, j'avoue avoir eu un flip, et c'est pas plus mal, ca m'apprendra à jouer au con. J'espère que ma partenaire y aura penser au moins autant que moi après puisque sur le moment ni l'un ni l'autre n'a eu le bon geste.
> ...


Je souhaite réagir à ton post en disant ceci :
soutenir le SIDA toute l'année c'est un métier (ou alors en le faisant ponctuellement on le fait mal : mais ça je le sais).  

Je n'aime pas non plus ces journées d'action parcequ'elles ne devraient pas exister : tout d'abord parceque c'est le rôle de l'Etat de collecter les fonds ou d'en mettre à disposition, et parceque le jour où on arrêtera ces conneries c'est que la maladie sera vaincue. 

Et puis, ce n'est pas parcequ'on met une image dans sa signature qu'on a pris conscience récemment que cette maladie était une saloperie. Je ne vais pas expliquer ici pourquoi je m'engage et pourquoi le ruban est aussi symbolique : je pense que nous avons tous été touchés pas la maladie, de manière plus ou moins proche. 

Enfin, je sais que ceux qui ont réagit de la même manière que toi ne sont pas contre la lutte, mais contre la manière de communiquer autour. Comme je le disais dans un autre post, ce qui compte c'est d'avancer dans le même sens


----------



## poildep (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ce qui compte c'est d'avancer dans le même sens


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite réagir à ton post en disant ceci :
> soutenir le SIDA toute l'année c'est un métier (ou alors en le faisant ponctuellement on le fait mal : mais ça je le sais).
> 
> Je n'aime pas non plus ces journées d'action parcequ'elles ne devraient pas exister : tout d'abord parceque c'est le rôle de l'Etat de collecter les fonds ou d'en mettre à disposition, et parceque le jour où on arrêtera ces conneries c'est que la maladie sera vaincue.
> ...



Je réagis sur ton message Tigrou (  ) mais c'est général.

Tu écris "soutenir le SIDA", la journée s'appelle "Journée mondiale du SIDA",...

C'est contre le SIDA qu'il faut agir. 

Ce qui me rappelle une réaction de Valérie Lemercier qui interrogeait sur cette manifestation et le fait qu'elle ne portait pas de ruban rouge. Elle avait répondu au présentateur que ne pas être "contre le SIDA" en ce jour (refus d'arborer le ruban) ne signifie pas que l'on est "pour le SIDA".

Je partage totalement l'avis de Bassman contre ces journées de bonne conscience, la responsabilité individuelle et collective s'exerce tous les jours. Et pourtant il est nécessaire malgré tout de rappeler certaines précautions devant certains comportements.

Merci Macelene pour cette discussion    (et celle sur la journée contre l'autisme).


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Décembre 2004)

Ma foi, nous semblons tous d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu écris "soutenir le SIDA", la journée s'appelle "Journée mondiale du SIDA",...


désolé c'était un labsus : je voulais dire "soutenir les malades, et lutter contre la maladie". Je trouve que certains ne pardonnent aucune faute et n'hésite pas à renvoyer le truc dans la tronche : il y a un ou deux thread dans lequel ça m'aurait fait marrer, mais là je trouve ça inopportun. :hein: 


Bon allez sans rancune.


----------



## dool (3 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je réagis sur ton message Tigrou (  ) mais c'est général.
> 
> Tu écris "soutenir le SIDA", la journée s'appelle "Journée mondiale du SIDA",...
> 
> ...



Excuse moi mon pitchou coucou: ) mais je vais être mesquine aussi : on ne peut battre l'autisme pour l'instant, ce sont des journées pour les aider, les intégrer plus facilement, etc...on n'est pas contre  ... on appelle ça une histoire d'arroseur je crois non 

Pour le reste, évidement, tout le monde a raison : les journées spéciales ne devraient pas exister mais seulement demandons nous "et si elles n'existaient pas ?"...il faut dire qu'on vit un putain de monde ou la solution parfaite n'existe pas. Et évidement il y a les hypocrites d'une journée...mais le problème est que les hypocrites s'étendent a tous les domaines (je prends pour exemple délicat celui qui dit aimer mais qui ne sers de cette "excuse"que pour se faire aimer et rabaisser tout son entourage qui se doit de vivre que en l'aimant; lui qui du coup ne sais pas ce que c'est que l'amour 
 :rateau:   enfin j'me comprend  oui oui c'est possible ). Mais il y a aussi les autres mon bassou et c'est cela qu'il faut retenir pour pouvoir continuer nous dans notre démarche gratuite et solidaire....je suis désolée d'annoncer qu'il y aura toujours des conzs sur notre route !   

Bon voilà, je vais pas faire tourner en rond ce sujet


----------



## macelene (3 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez sans rancune.


 
 Tigrou...   

Dites on est pas là pour polémiquer...  Juste pour se rafraîchir les neurones...

C'est bien beau de parler ( oui les débats c'est bon...) mais il faut agir et toute l'année...  

:love:


----------



## monoeil (3 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> J'avoue ne pas etre fan des journées de mobilisations contre tel ou tel bordel. Parce que j'ai plus l'impression que c'est une journée qui permet a beaucoup de se donner bonne conscience : il donne chaque année 200 balles au téléthon, ca lui empeche pas de se comporter comme un gros connard le reste de l'année.
> 
> ...


Moi, mon autel est dans ma tête.
La conscience (et/ou celle de ne pas en avoir eu) c'est tous les jours. A l'heure du bilan, au moment du coucher. Etre pieu ne se mesure pas toujours en billets de 100 balles. Mais je me sais faillible, j'avoue oublier certaines journées de grands messes, surtout lorsqu'elles sont cathodiques.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2004)

Merci macelene pour ce sujet, on ne le répétera effectivement  jamais assez : *il faut se protéger* .

Petite parenthèse, le préservatif protége du sida mais aussi de toutes les autres MST...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Il est déjà dans ma signature mais je profite du thread pour vous le poser là. C'est réalisé à la demande de la Mairie du 14èmpe arrondissement de Paris et sur une idée qu'on m'avait envoyée à la gueule il y a 15 ans parce que c'était trop "hard" pour l'époque.
J'ai pas encore la version def avec générique et le slogan "le préservatif, essentiellement vital", mais la version non finalisée est visible ici


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

je pense que ce sujet aurait ça place en sujet important sur le bar  n'oubliez pas que l'on fait beaucoup de rencontre dans les bars


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ce sujet aurait ça place en sujet important sur le bar  n'oubliez pas que l'on fait beaucoup de rencontre dans les bars



c'est pour moi que tu dis ça?


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour moi que tu dis ça?



en partie, mais c'est aussi généraliste


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> en partie, mais c'est aussi généraliste



Ah, mais moi, si tu regardes ma deuxième signature tu verras que je prêche la bonne parole


----------



## macinside (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais moi, si tu regardes ma deuxième signature tu verras que je prêche la bonne parole



j'avais vu


----------



## teo (15 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en grosse partie d'accord avec toi Bass, la charité est souvent faite pour soulager les consciences et n'empéchent pas la connerie. C'est un peu comme la journée de la femme... son corrolaire est que les 364 autres journées sont celles de l'homme!
> Néanmoins, une petite piqure de rappel ne fait pas de mal : c'est pour ça que cette journée contre le SIDA ne me dérange pas.*Je ne porte pas de ruban rouge pour cette journée en particulier, je mets juste une capote à chaque fois que j'ai un rapport à risque et je ne la retire qu'a partir du moment ou j'ai le test de la personne concernée sous les yeux...* C'est con d'être obligé au doute, mais c'est comme ça.
> 
> En tout les cas, respect à ceux qui participe à ce thread.


Tu as un rapport à risque _quand_ tu ne mets pas de capotes; quand tu en mets une, tu pratiques le sexe à moindre risque. 
Si tu regardes le test de l'autre ou quand tu montres le tien, il y a toujours un intervalle entre la prise de risque et le résultat. La prise de risque a pu etre répétée. La confiance a ses limites mais ne soyons pas paranoïaque !   Sur le fond, je comprend ce que tu veux dire, mais il ne pas croire absolument -dans le cas où on a pas trop confiance- qu'un test est la preuve que la personne n'a pas été contaminée dans cet intervalle par quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## monoeil (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense que ce sujet aurait ça place en sujet important sur le bar  n'oubliez pas que l'on fait beaucoup de rencontre dans les bars


Tu as trouvé ta fleur?


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as trouvé ta fleur?




je la cherche toujours


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je la cherche toujours



[mode 30 milions d'amis on] cherche mackie! Cherche![/mode 30 milions d'amis off]


----------



## poildep (15 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> [mode 30 milions d'amis on] cherche mackie! Cherche![/mode 30 milions d'amis off]


 [mode Forest Gump on]cours Mackie ! Cours ![mode Forest Gump off]


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> [mode Forest Gump on]cours Mackie ! Cours ![mode Forest Gump off]



[Mode Ravioli Panzani on] Reviens Mackie, j'ai les mêmes à la maison! [/Mode Ravioli Panzani off]


----------



## mado (4 Avril 2005)

Juste une petite remontée de sujet.. parce que c'était le sidaction aussi ce week end.

Grand nombre de programmes ont été annulés un peu partout...
Fâcheuse coïncidence. Je m'en tiendrai là.


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite remontée de sujet.. parce que c'était le sidaction aussi ce week end.
> 
> Grand nombre de programmes ont été annulés un peu partout...
> Fâcheuse coïncidence. Je m'en tiendrai là.





J'en me tiendras aussi là, à tes côtés.

Ouvrez le dialogue, parlez, protégez-vous, soyez responsable.
Encore et toujours. Et pour encore un certain temps, malgré ce que certain-es (surtout certains) peuvent vouloir dire ou faire ça et là.
Le Sida tue toujours et encore.

_L'usage de drogues, légales ou illégales peut altérer votre jugement ou vos réactions. Faites vraiment gaffe. _


----------



## macelene (31 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite remontée de sujet.. parce que c'était le sidaction aussi ce week end.
> 
> Grand nombre de programmes ont été annulés un peu partout...
> Fâcheuse coïncidence. Je m'en tiendrai là.









 Pour ne jamais oublier ceux qui nous ont quitté, de près ou de loin ...


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2006)

Et ne pas oublier que même très bien informé, on peut perdre la tête. Et que les trithérapies, c'est pas forcément top cool.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

Au moins 150 000 personnes sont séropositives en France, dont 32 000 femmes.
En 2004, au moins 7 000 personnes ont découvert leur séropositivité. Parmi elles :
- 25 %, soit 1 750, ont été contaminés dans les six mois précédant ce diagnostic
- 2 % sont des usagers de drogues par voie intraveineuse
- 12 % ont entre 15 et 24 ans
- 17 % sont des hétérosexuels de nationalité française
- 24 % sont des homosexuels masculins
- 32 % sont originaires dAfrique subsaharienne
Lactivité de dépistage se maintient à un niveau élevé puisque 4,9 millions de tests de dépistage ont été effectués en 2004.

Créée dans lurgence de lépidémie, en 1994, lassociation Sidaction a réussi à sinscrire dans la durée. Aujourdhui, Sidaction est un acteur central de la lutte contre le sida en France et dans les pays en développement. Seule association de lutte contre le sida en France à soutenir la recherche, elle intervient également pour développer la prévention, laide aux malades et la solidarité envers les pays en développement. (Informations extraites du dossier de presse Sidaction 2006.)

*Pour faire un don et aider les malades et les chercheurs,* plusieurs moyens sont à votre disposition :
- en téléphonant au *110* afin d'enregistrer votre promesse de don
- en vous connectant sur le site du Sidaction (don sécurisé en ligne, possibilité de don par chèque).

À ne pas manquer également, le dossier interactif « Le SIDA et les jeunes » proposé par France 5.

*Faites l'amour. Faites le 110.*


----------



## krystof (1 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> *Faites l'amour. Faites le 110.*




C'est quelle position déjà celle-là ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est quelle position déjà celle-là ?


Touché.


----------



## al02 (1 Avril 2006)

Le Sida est là, il est d'y mettre le OLLA !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au moins 150 000 personnes sont séropositives en France, dont 32 000 femmes.
> En 2004, au moins 7 000 personnes ont découvert leur séropositivité. Parmi elles :
> - 25 %, soit 1 750, ont été contaminés dans les six mois précédant ce diagnostic
> - 2 % sont des usagers de drogues par voie intraveineuse
> ...


Piqûre de rappel. Il est encore temps.


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

...et prévention toute l'année.
juste pour signaler une initiative _(rubrique BD)_ d'une association qui se démène à longueur d'année sur la prévention contre le SIDA et contre les discriminations....
avoir travaillé pour cette association et participer à cette initiative me permet d'avoir l'impression d'être "actif" _(ça peut paraître égoiste, narcissique ou vain...)_ et de faire autre chose que de râler sur "ce monde pourri"....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

Ce jour, les promesses de dons pour le Sidaction 2006 s'élèvent à *6 426 782 .*

*Jusqu'au 15 avril* (et quand vous voudrez après cette date), il est encore possible de faire une don sur cette page.

Merci.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2006)

C'est pas ton intervention la plus affutée, xavier.

Mais je dirai pas ce que j'en pense par respect à la con.

N'empeche.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce jour, les promesses de dons pour le Sidaction 2006 s'élèvent à *6 426 782 .*
> 
> *Jusqu'au 15 avril* (et quand vous voudrez après cette date), il est encore possible de faire une don sur cette page.
> 
> Merci.


Ce n'est peut-être pas mon intervention la plus affûtée, mais je m'en branle. Mon intention est ailleurs.


----------

